# No greater passion than raising confident and healthy puppies



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

I feel so blessed to have the opportunity to breed Goldens and raise puppies for forever homes. Make no bones about it, the art of raising confident and healthy puppies is A LOT of work...24/7. I would like to share on this thread my latest breeding journey in hopes others will share strategies and ideas I could add to my rearing practices.

Today, one week out from whelping, I began to take my bitch's temperature twice per day and I made a huge pot of organic chicken liver broth to freeze. I will use this if she decides at some point that she doesn't have an appetite before, during, and after whelping.

Tomorrow I will make Myra Savant Harris' puppy formula and freeze to have on hand for a larger than expected litter and/or other challenges. I will also clean and disinfect the entire bedroom, whelping area and everything that may come in contact with the newborn puppies. Next Thursday is going to come fast!


In the meantime, I am awaiting word from the University of Wisconsin Dr. R. D. Schultz Laboratory on the serum sent in from my bitch to determine when to give the newborn puppies their first vaccine for Parvo and Distemper. (Nomograph). This will take the guess work out of when the puppies no longer are protected by their mother's antibodies.

Marcia
Sono Grato European Golden Retrievers


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

How exciting! I'll definitely be following your thread. Thank you.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow, thank you for what you do! You sound very dedicated to the breed. In terms of vaccines, coincidentally, I just heard of the method sending out that serum to find out when antibodies are gone yesterday from our breeder as something that some breeders decide to do and find it interesting.
Also, organic is great! We sound quite like-minded in terms of the health of dogs!
Looking forward to receiving updates on your girl and the whelping process!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm interested in seeing how the nomographs work, as I have printed off the form to show my vet tomorrow (we are doing what I think will be our last progesterone test until Monday!). If they can do it, I plan to send the serum off for her as well, when the time is right.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

It is going to be fun to watch all the things you will be doing for Joya and her puppies. I am also excited to hold one of those babies when the time is right!! You do such an amazing job!!! Gussee says HI!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 57*







Joya is still eating 250% of her daily food ration of a balanced raw chicken/green tripe/organ mix and a variety of other proteins. I am thinking any day now she will want less than 2c. per meal due to the pressure the puppies are placing on her digestive system. Joya is currently being offered meals 4x/day and is approximately 17 pounds heavier than her normal weight. This is a 23% increase and we are pleased!

It amazes us that she is still quite active and wanting to take our daily early morning 30 minute hike with the rest of the canine family. Admittedly, we enjoy a slower pace with her now. 

As we draw nearer to her anticipated whelping date of March 17, it becomes increasingly more critical that we manage the rest of our canine pals who wish to play and jump on and around Joya. 

We know that March 17 is exactly 63 days post ovulation because we had 5 progesterone tests done during her heat cycle to specifically target the release of eggs. I like knowing when to expect puppies!

Marcia
Sono Grato European Golden Retrievers


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

Laying in wait...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Joya you are so sweet. I think it is really interesting to follow along with what you do for Joya and how she is doing!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 58 of Joya's Pregnancy*

Joya weighs 93.5 lbs. Wow! She seems to want to chew on bones more than sleep during the day. I think she may be a bit uncomfortable. Joya is nearly 10 lbs heavier than she was her last pregnancy and is still enjoying a light 30 minute jog around the neighborhood.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh good, a competition! I am guessing 10 puppies this time. Loving this thread.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmmmm 10 pounds heavier than last time where she had 9 puppies. My guess is 12. :uhoh:


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Guesses of litter size...*

Well, if the large number of suspected puppies in this litter is anywhere near the actual head count on Thursday, I will have my work cut out for me! 

For me, raising puppies is really is a full-time job...and then some...weighing puppies 2x day, rotating puppies on the milk bar/ providing special one-on-one nursing time for smaller pups, keeping my bitch content with her nutritional, physical and emotional needs and her puppies safe, beginning our Bio-sensor Early Neurological Stimulation exercises, scent introductions, and having lots of hands-on nurturing time. 

All the while, I am conscientious about my other dogs' needs and their schedule for feeding, exercise, and affection. While it certainly can be a tiring and stressful balancing act, I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I have no greater passion than to care for my dogs and raise confident, healthy and biddable Golden puppies. I am truly blessed and full of gratitude for the opportunity.

-Marcia
Sono Grato European Golden Retrievers


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have seen you in action!!! I am getting so excited for you.
:wavey:


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been following you on Facebook; I didn't realize there was a thread here. 12 would be a lot of puppies. :bowl:

I'm thinking of you and your girl!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh thanks for sharing your exciting journey. Love watching puppies grow.
I am guessing 2 were shy during the ultrasounds, so there are 8 lovely sized puppies. 
Good Luck hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 60 of 63 to whelping*

Oh my, Joya is getting wide! Fortunately, she still fits through the play pen fence gate. Yesterday she devoured 9 1/2c. of food. Joya is 96 lbs. now--up 22 lbs from her normal weight. Her body temperature remains normal and we are taking it 4 times a day now.

This morning she continued to have a nice pace during her 30 minute trot around the neighborhood. We are following her lead on exercise. As with all our dogs, when she returns from her walks, we clean her paws well with a towel dipped in diluted white vinegar ( 1-2 c. White Vinegar to gal. of water). Her coat and belly get a good wipe down as well. This practice is going to keep her relatively clean for whelping day.

In the picture below, you can see puppies spreading out from her side. ;-)

Thank you to all who are following and offering encouragement and positive thoughts for a successful whelp.

-Marcia
Sono Grato European Goldens


----------



## StormCatcherGoldens (Mar 14, 2016)

I know how much work it is raising puppies and taking care of these hard working mamas. You are doing a wonderful job. I am guessing 11. I hope and pray everything goes well for her. I'll be watching your thread!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

While we wait for puppies to make an appearance, I have a question for you.... How do you put so much of yourself into raising puppies and then trust a family you really don't know to take care of them for life? I don't know you, but based on the way you present yourself here and on your website it's apparent you are a 'do things right' type person and you care a lot about the puppies you produce. I know some puppy families will keep in touch and others just won't. How do you satisfy yourself to let them go? 

I think I have control issues (clearly) because I've seriously thought that somewhere down the line if I had a girl who her breeder felt was "the whole package" I would consider breeding her. After a lot of thought though, I don't think I have the backbone because 1) I worry about losing the female and 2) I feel so responsible about producing puppies and then trusting another family to give them the exercise and training they need to be good dogs. I know many/most breeders care and feel a sense of responsibility to each individual puppy, how do you work through those feelings? Part of this is that I think the vast majority of people go into owning their first Golden with no real idea of how much work and time needs to be invested for the first couple years. Part of that I blame on breeders not making sure people are educated about Goldens and part of it I put down to (myself included) people remembering a family dog where their parents did all the work and they didn't see it or that they had a dog that would sleep under the kitchen table most of the day with little interaction. We see so many people on this forum who are clearly dealing with more dog than they bargained for.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 61 of 63 to whelp*

Well, here is my guess. See picture below. Count the number of headband/collars...

I prepared enough elastic thin headbands to convert to stretchy puppy collars. I decided to try these headbands as an alternative to Chenille yarn which made my last litter break out and to non-toxic markers that needed to be reapplied every other day. 

Joya is definitely eating less today. She has only consumed 1 1/2 c. of food thus far. Temperature is still normal. We are all just waiting....

Blessings,
Marcia
Sono Grato European Golden Retrievers


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This is so exciting to follow her Joya's journey!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Marcia - I have an off topic question - how do you pronounce your name? My mother is Marcia - and it's pronounced Marsha. 

Back on topic - can't wait to see the wee pups and follow their journey!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Marcia's name is pronounced like this Mar cee a.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

nolefan said:


> While we wait for puppies to make an appearance, I have a question for you.... How do you put so much of yourself into raising puppies and then trust a family you really don't know to take care of them for life? I don't know you, but based on the way you present yourself here and on your website it's apparent you are a 'do things right' type person and you care a lot about the puppies you produce. I know some puppy families will keep in touch and others just won't. How do you satisfy yourself to let them go?
> 
> I think I have control issues (clearly) because I've seriously thought that somewhere down the line if I had a girl who her breeder felt was "the whole package" I would consider breeding her. After a lot of thought though, I don't think I have the backbone because 1) I worry about losing the female and 2) I feel so responsible about producing puppies and then trusting another family to give them the exercise and training they need to be good dogs. I know many/most breeders care and feel a sense of responsibility to each individual puppy, how do you work through those feelings? Part of this is that I think the vast majority of people go into owning their first Golden with no real idea of how much work and time needs to be invested for the first couple years. Part of that I blame on breeders not making sure people are educated about Goldens and part of it I put down to (myself included) people remembering a family dog where their parents did all the work and they didn't see it or that they had a dog that would sleep under the kitchen table most of the day with little interaction. We see so many people on this forum who are clearly dealing with more dog than they bargained for.


Good question. I am a retired school principal who cared a lot about the children who attended my school...but I had to learn that I could not control their destiny. I could only help in my small way to provide them with the best I could offer and then wish them well as they continued their journey in life.

The same is true for me in my role as a breeder. I am just a vehicle to provide the healthiest, most biddable, and confident puppies I can to my community. It is my gift because I honor and love the breed so much. I do my best to set my puppies up for success and a good life with their owners and I provide support for their entire life...if their owners desire. 

The only real control I have is when my puppies are under my roof. And, it is then that I put my heart and soul in to facilitating their development...and when the time comes, I release them like butterflies to bring great joy and love to their owners.

I am blessed to have this role.

Warm Golden Regards,
Marcia
Sono Grato European Golden Retrievers


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 62 of 63 to whelp*

We are so ready for these puppies to arrive. Well, we are ready buy Joya is not quite. Temperature is still normal...no drop yet. 

Nurse and author, Myra Savant Harris says over and over in her book, "Canine Reproduction and Whelping," that puppies are born 63 days after ovulation. Tomorrow is the 63rd day after Joya's ovulation. How do I know? We had 5 different progesterone tests taken during her heat cycle to pinpoint the day of ovulation so we could KNOW when the puppies would arrive. I do not like surprises. Lol. But, moreover, knowing what to expect can help save her life and the lives of the puppies if there were other medical issues present.

Joya ate only her normal ration of food yesterday. We will see if she has much appetite today. We began giving her Sunflower Lecithin to prevent mastitis yesterday. It will be a challenge to get her to eat the powder with no appetite. Fingers crossed.

Can't wait to tell you all how many puppies arrived tomorrow...the 63rd day after ovulation!

Here is Joya getting herself comfortable with the whelping box again.

Warm Golden Regards,
Marcia
Sono Grato European Goldens


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking forward to that! Fingers crossed for a seamless and successful whelping for you and Joya!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well she certainly looks the picture of health. Good luck sweet Joya.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Loving your post.
We were lucky enough to find a fantastic breeder like yourself.
The couple were amazing and reared them all with love and care. As a result we received a confident 9 week old pup who was already comfortable in a crate, accustomed to a busy mulitgenerational household and we got lots of opportunity to bond and visit him in the last few weeks before we brought him home, so he was used to us by the time he left them. He is a delight. We have become good friends and keep in touch very regularly so they still get to see him and watch him grow.
Hope your dedication will be appreciated by the lucky new owners. 
Good Luck .


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Blessed with Gold said:


> I feel so blessed to have the opportunity to breed Goldens and raise puppies for forever homes. Make no bones about it, the art of raising confident and healthy puppies is A LOT of work...24/7. I would like to share on this thread my latest breeding journey in hopes others will share strategies and ideas I could add to my rearing practices.
> 
> Today, one week out from whelping, I began to take my bitch's temperature twice per day and I made a huge pot of organic chicken liver broth to freeze. I will use this if she decides at some point that she doesn't have an appetite before, during, and after whelping.
> 
> ...


You remind me so much of my friend Jan who owns 'Jansun Goldens' who is dealing with 'two litters at the same time' so much so that has has hardly slept for two months. Besides being a Special-Ed Teacher...she is up at 4AM taking exemplary care of her 
beautiful Goldens and the pups...then her Husband cares for them during the day..she gets back home and is with her Goldens doing everything necessary for their well being and physical health and going above and beyond as a breeder much as you do. Thank g..d that there are people out there like Jan and You! I appreciate your work.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Marcia - I have an off topic question - how do you pronounce your name? My mother is Marcia - and it's pronounced Marsha.
> 
> Back on topic - can't wait to see the wee pups and follow their journey!


Well...well.... My Mother's name is Marsha as well. Small world...yes indeedy !


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Marcia, waiting for news!!!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Resting deeply and preparing for birth...*

Day 63. Joya is resting deeply and snoring. We are being very quiet around the house respecting her need to be physically and mentally prepared to whelp A LOT of puppies sometime very soon.

She refused her breakfast but eagerly drank a cup of liver water solution with probiotics, sunflower lecithin (to prevent mastitis) and baby vitamins. Good thing we had liver water on hand!

Stay tuned. It is going to be so exciting!!!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

2:24 here in Arizona and no news yet.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm living through this thread!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just checked with Marcia a while ago and no puppies. Looks to be a sleepless night!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*It's been a long night...*

Joya began to do some nesting about 11:30 am on Thursday. Our support whelping team of friends arrived shortly thereafter and Joya floated from person to person getting lots of love and affection..all afternoon and into the evening. When she wasn't soliciting affection, Joya could be found chewing on a bone or ball filled with liver treats. We walked her every hour or so and gave her plenty of liver water to drink since she had refused food all day. 

All hopes of having St. Paddy Day puppies were dashed after midnight. Finally, at 1:15 AM, Joya's water broke. It is now 3 hours later and still no contractions. We should begin to see contractions within the hour. Thank you in advance for offering prayers to the whelping gods for the care of our Joya and the safe delivery of pups.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping that all goes well. Sending love Joya. Luckily you have Australian friends who are awake!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

Harleysmum said:


> Hoping that all goes well. Sending love Joya. Luckily you have Australian friends who are awake!


Thank you!

The stud used for this litter is out of Montego Goldens. Inniscroft Keep the Faith from Australia. Are you familiar with him?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

No, my golden was a rehoming at three and a half. He was originally purchased from a petshop probably from a puppy mill. But of course we love him as if he had cost thousands. Good luck with Joya's babies. You must be exhausted.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I woke up thinking about Joya and I hope we hear how things are going!!!:uhoh:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So excited to hear! Hope things are going well!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Excitedly following this thread!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

No puppies yet.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Suspense is killing me.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Me too! Thought I'd see a post now after work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Dying to find out what is going on!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Fashionably Late?*

Day 65. Two days late, we believe Joya is finally showing signs she will be entering stage 2 of labor today. Yesterday we had ultrasound, Xray and bloodwork completed which showed she and her puppies were in excellent condition. Thank you for all the positive thoughts and prayers! ?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhhhhh Joya we are sending good thoughts!!!:--crazy_love:


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Just checking in for news of those pups[emoji1]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay! Glad things are going well!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

No news yet!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Finally! Contractions have begun.*

Contractions began 5 minutes after taking these pictures! Joya is in the whelping box and we are cheering her on.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

I am glad things are going well so far! You and Joya are in for a lot of work and fun!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

How exciting. Good luck Joya!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay! Go Joya!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Yay!! What an exciting time. Good luck Joya


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank goodness. I've hardly slept! Go Joya!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

And now it begins! Here's to healty babies and healthy Joya!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Joya and Churchill's first puppy has arrived!*

Whew! First puppy has arrived- boy. Greek collar. We had to run Joya to the veterinarian because Joya was in labor with him for 1 hour and 45 minutes. Greek boy was certainly being shy about making his debut. Fortunately he decided to take the leap and presented himself upon arrival at the vet's office.

We rushed Joya and Greek boy back to the house so they could both settle in before the next puppy's arrival. Stay tuned.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Glad he is thriving! Herschel sends puppy hugs to him! Hope his litter mates have a safe birth!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my Oh my I have goose bumps.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Sono Grato Fashionably Late Litter*

We welcomed 4 beautiful and healthy puppies (1 female and 3 males) in to the world today. While her pups drank from the milk bar, Joya enjoyed a well-deserved and specially prepared meal after whelping.

Thank you to Mikel and Susan for terrific assistance and support during the past three days!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

How precious! Hoping Joya rests well now, she's got a little work ahead of her!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, they're beautiful.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations. Mom and pups look great.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations - it will be fun to watch these babies grow up!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhhh such sweet little kids. Joya looks hungry. Hugs for all of you.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Congrats! They look like big puppies! Joya and you must be both exhausted. I hope to watch them grow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiser73 (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations!!! They are so cute!! I'm so happy for you and Joya!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations! Glad to see everyone is doing well  Can't wait to here more about their journey!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Congratulations to you and Joya Glad it turned out well. 
Lovely pups. Hope you have a great few months helping to raise them.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Big, healthy, robust puppies*

Puppies and Joya are doing fantastic! Good to know now that many a bitch has carried to day 65 and whelped with success. We did not want to have a C-section and decided to avoid it by holding out until the end of the 65th day. Joya did not disapoint us!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Nomograph results are in from University of Wisconsin*

21 March 2016 

Owner name: Marcia Gatti
Pet name: “Joya”

Please find below the results of the serologic (antibody) test for your dog.

Animal ID
CDV SN
CPV-2 HI
“Joya” 
128
80







An SN titer for CDV > 8 and an HI titer for CPV-2 > 40 are considered protective when:
1) The dog is 18 weeks of age or older AND
2) The dog was vaccinated 2 or more weeks prior to the time the blood sample was collected. 

Nomograph for Joya’s puppies:
First dose of DAP should be given at 8 weeks of age
Second dose of DAP should be given at 12 weeks of age


With regard to Nomograph – this is an estimate of the age at which the maternal antibody that the mother passes to her pups will be dissipated and no longer capable of interfering with pup vaccination. This estimate is based on the titer of the dam, and then decreasing in roughly 2 week half-lives for each virus, CDV and CPV-2. It is recommended to titer test pups at approximately 18 weeks (after the original puppy shot series has been completed) to determine that they have responded.


There is a small percentage of “non-responder” dogs that are unable to develop an antibody response to CPV-2 (estimated 1 per 1,000 dogs) or CDV (estimated 1 per 5,000 dogs). These dogs will not develop detectable antibody after vaccination. A dog will be a non-responder to one virus or the other (but very rarely to both) and will remain susceptible, most likely for life. When the non-responder dog is exposed and infected with the virus, it will very likely get diseased and die. Non-responsiveness is genetically determined; therefore certain breeds or especially families of dogs will have a higher number of non-responders than would be found in the general population of dogs (estimated above).


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 2. Joya is confident and comfortable with her puppies*

Day 2. Joya felt confident and comfortable enough with the care and health of her puppies that she took an extra 5 minutes with her potty breaks to hang out in the kitchen and chew a bone while her puppies slept.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww what beautiful babes


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhhhh they are so cute and BIG!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are absolutely adorable. Just seeing this tonight and read the entire post from the beginning. No one guessed only 4 pups.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

How are Joya and babies today?


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 3. I love caring for Joya and her babies!*

Day 3. Oh boy, are these babies healthy and chunky! Green boy is already 1lb 15.5 oz.. He is the heaviest. More to come today as we begin our neurological stimulation exercises.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks like you lined the whelping box with vetbed. Isn't that stuff the best!? I still have the section I purchased to line my dogs crate when she was a puppy. Its the one blanket of hers that she didn't manage to destroy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you all, Joya and her puppies are absolutely beautiful!.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Oww these pictures are adorable. Joya looks so relaxed.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Love my role as a breeder!*

For me, the best part of rearing puppies is watching them grow in to confident and mentally stable dogs. As a breeder, I am in the best position to assist them by providing safe opportunities for early development. I am grateful to have this role.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love watching all the things you do with the pups to get them ready for the big world!!!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Blessed with Gold said:


> For me, the best part of rearing puppies is watching them grow in to confident and mentally stable dogs. As a breeder, I am in the best position to assist them by providing safe opportunities for early development. I am grateful to have this role.


I just discovered this thread and read it start to finish with excitement and joy . Thank you so much for sharing this special time in your life. Honestly, I never gave the whelping process much thought but now I have a totally new perspective. Sounds like the families that receive one of your puppies are very fortunate . Joya is doing such a good job and is a great mama! Love the pics


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Why the neurological stimulation exercises for puppies?*

Why do we provide Bio Sensor Early Neurological Stimulation exercises to Sono Grato puppies? According to Dr. Carmen Battaglia, "Five benefits have been observed in canines that were exposed to the Bio Sensor stimulation exercises. 

The benefits noted were:

Improved cardio vascular performance (heart rate)
Stronger heart beats
Stronger adrenal glands
More tolerance to stress and
Greater resistance to disease.

In tests of learning, stimulated pups were found to be more active and were more exploratory than their non- stimulated littermates over which they were dominant in competitive situations.

Secondary effects were also noted regarding test performance. In simple problem solving tests using detours in a maze, the non-stimulated pups became extremely aroused, wined a great deal, and made many errors. Their stimulated littermates were less disturbed or upset by test conditions and when comparisons were made, the stimulated littermates were more calm in the test environment, made fewer errors and gave only an occasional distress when stressed."


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*The lone female demands a bed!*

Here is our Princess who has already distinguished herself from the boys by demanding a bed to sleep on for additional comfort! ??


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

That is beyond adorable! I love this thread! Cant wait to follow their progress!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 6. Puppies Meet Mr. Monkey*

Did you know puppies are born helpless (altricial) and need constant care and protection. Their eyes and ears are still developing until they are about 2 and 3 weeks of age.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Joya joins in on the fun with the rest of our dogs today.*

Day 6. So glad to see Joya joining in with the rest of our dogs for a good romp and chase of the ball today! It has been a while since her pregnancy that she could safely play at their speeds.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Taking a well-deserved rest with her pal, Rosa.*

Day 6. After whelping her puppies, Joya, gave non-verbal communication (hard looks) to the other dogs in our house that clearly meant to stay away from her and her puppies. All the dogs were respectful and obliged. Young Rosa seemed to suffer the most from not being able to interact with her pal, Joya. Here they are though, on day 6, at peace and resting with each other again. Makes me happy.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Getting my puppy fix on. Glad Joya is running with the big dogs again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Awwww I bet Rosa is glad tu have her BFF back!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Sono Grato puppies are 1 week old. Time flys...*

We are feeling so blessed and grateful for such a beautiful litter from Joya, the consummate dam. Life is really good.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 8. Happy Easter!*

Day 8. Joya and the pups send Happy Easter wishes! Boys are now weighing ~2 lbs 13 oz and our Princess weighs 2 lbs. 5 oz


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww they are growing so fast. Just beautiful!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

They are beautiful. Glad Joya has the energy to run with her pals too.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Joya's doing a great job with them.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

They are such cute babies and growing so fast. Joya looks like a happy mommy.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 9. Moma Joya is looking a bit tired.*

Day 9. The first born puppy, male, reached the weight of 3 lbs. today. His two brothers are only 1 oz. away from the 3 lb. mark and our little princess is weighing in at 2lb 9 oz. These pups are all ahead of schedule! We will plan some extra quiet nap time for Joya. She looks a bit tired. ??


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Joya and her pups are beautiful, particularly love the photos with their stuffies.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my those little cuties are BIG!!!:


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 9.*

Day 9. Eyes and ears are still developing in the pups.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Awwwwwww So sweet!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 10.*

Day 10. We introduced Pink Monkey to the puppies today. Eyes should begin to open in a few days so we are keeping the lights dimmed for comfort. The puppies are having their nails trimmed every 3rd day and they are getting quite comfortable with the process. Love these pups! ????????


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I never knew their eyes stayed closed for so long. So neat to see your daily posts. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Pink Monkey belongs to Princess!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Eyes are open!!!*

Day 11. Oh glorious day! The puppies have all opened their beautiful eyes. Soooooo sweet.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Blessed with Gold said:


> Day 11. Oh glorious day! The puppies have all opened their beautiful eyes. Soooooo sweet.


Oh boy! The fun is really going to start soon now. Absolutely love the photo of the pup cuddling the monkey :


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

If that monkey is the first thing they saw when they opened their eyes and think its mama, you are going to get a whole lot of monkey business, lol -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 12 Eyes wide open!*

Day 12. With their eyes open, the puppies are starting to notice siblings that look like them! It is going to get fun now! 

The boys are laying on the right side of the monkey while our little girl princess faces them on the left.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Good girl, you keep your eye on those boys . So precious!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Laundry, laundry, laundry.*

You wonder what breeders do all day other than supervise the moma dog entering and exiting the whelping box to nurse her puppies? We wash laundry. 3-4 faux sheepskin bed liners are washed each day, after spot treating. We want to keep the whelping box very clean to encourage the puppies not to potty where they sleep.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess Princess is going to share HER monkey!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 13. No greater passion...*

Day 13. No greater passion than raising healthy, confident and beautiful puppies!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 14. Happy 2 weeks old!*

Day 14. Two weeks have flown by and the puppies are gaining in weight and development each day. The boys weights today, at 2 weeks of age, are 4lbs. 5oz., 4 lbs. 1 oz., 3 lbs. 15oz., and the female's weight is 3lbs. 9oz.

We are eager to have their hearing begin this week and will check for this each day with each puppy. Once they are all hearing, we can begin to set up opportunities for noise so they can use their startle reflex in this no fear period. When they are startled by noise at this age, they learn to recover quickly and go about their play. They have no fear about life at this age because they are not very mobile and are still dependent on their mother for survival.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Daily puppy fix. Love all the animals, looks comfy for them -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

They are so cute. I see one is hiding!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 15. Puppies meet a child.*

Day 15. The puppies enjoyed their one on one time with a lovely 6 year old girl. She softly petted them to sleep and gently kissed them goodnight.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my the puppies are almost as big as she is. She looks happy to be holding the puppies.:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Lucky puppies and lucky Amalie . I'd watch that monkey in the bottom left pic! Looks like he has that poor pup in a headlock


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Loving following these puppies, great photos. 
Who is going to get to keep that monkey think there may be a fight for that one.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Catching up. Loving reading about the things you are doing to stimulate their brain development! They sure are growing!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 16. What a difference a day makes!*

Day 16. We are going to be moving from the whelping box to a play pen in the dining room soon. Puppies are now hearing and coming toward us as we call, "Puppy, Puppy, Puppy" upon entering with Moma Joya. 

In addition, the puppies are more stable on their feet today and are walking instead of crawling now. My, what a difference a day makes!

This is an exciting time for all of us because we will set up a potty box in the dining room pen and call the puppies to the potty box each time we enter the room. Puppies, naturally, need to eliminate upon waking so we orchestrate the beginnings of potty training. ????


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! That monkey is a popular item. Potty training at 2wks! Amazing!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*These puppies are BIG!*

Day 17. Wow! Two male puppies are over 5 lbs! Not to worry, all the puppies will equal out in weight as they age. All the puppies have finished the 13 days of Early Neurological Stimulation exercises and seem to enjoy being handled. They are very accepting of affection. SWEET.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love checking in to watch these cuties grow!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are SO adorable!.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are SO adorable!.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhhhh what a cute lovable face!! I can't wait to visit and hold the puppies.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

gold4me said:


> Ohhhhh what a cute lovable face!! I can't wait to visit and hold the puppies.


Have a cuddle for me please!.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Just my puppy fix. Could not be cuter -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

Day 18. The puppies are waking when we enter the room and call to them. They are consistently moving to the front of the whelping box where they are eliminating on water-proof bed pads before Joya enters to nurse. 

See videos of puppy development during the transitional period, days 14-21 ,


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

so cute


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

swishywagga said:


> Have a cuddle for me please!.


I will. I wish you were here to go with me!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 18 From furry pod to social puppy ?*






Day 18. We love rearing puppies! This video shows the puppies transitioning from furry pods to social puppies. Watch our little princess nuzzle up to her litter mate to play. See her tail wag for the first time as she attempts to socialize with her brother. The transitional period,from days 14-21, is full of development for the puppies!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 19. Sono Grato Goldens ...Turning in to social animals*






Day 19. Here is another first in learning to be social beings. We caught all the puppies mouthing each other in play shortly after their lunch of mother's milk. So darn cute!
Had to stop the recording when our female pup decided to leave the group and go to the elimination pad to do her business. We try to honor their privacy! LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Now the fun begins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes privacy is very important for us girls!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 19 Milk bar antics and getting to know Mother*





Day 19. Today the pups continued to socialize with each other as well as Mother, Joya. 

Oh, these kids are so sweet and beautiful. I love to hold their tiny heads in my hand and gaze in to their gorgeous black eyes.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhh Joya you are doing such a great job!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 21. Happy 3 weeks old!*






We love watching the individual growth with each puppy each day. Some are moving faster than others but they will all catch up!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm just reading this thread for the first time today, and I'm loving it! Thank you so much for the daily recap of the puppies' development!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Cuteness overload!!! Thanks -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 22. Play...in the early am*





Day 22. Early morning play...12:30 AM ...for goodness sake!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 22*

Day 22. Early morning play...12:30 AM ...for goodness sake!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so cute, you've got a group of night owls there.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving watching the puppies progress, how will you ever let them go!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 23*

Day 23. The puppies have moved! Centrally located in the dining room where they can see and hear everything.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am getting excited to go visit the babies. See you soon.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 24*

DAy 24. Potty training in earnest.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 25. Socializing.*

Day 25. In this video, the puppies are experiencing three young children and their mother petting and handling them.
As part of the socialization period, this week they are also experiencing the sounds of cooking pans banging, microwave and stove fans, vacuum cleaner, garbage truck, train, and electric drill.

We like our puppies bomb-proof!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I just love this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know who is having more fun - the puppies, the girls or YOU!!!


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

What a wonderful thread and journey! Love the photos, videos, and research info. 

whoever is fortunate to adopt one of these puppies will indeed be privileged. Wish we lived closer.....but perhaps the time I'm ready for my next Golden, you'll still be breeding them!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 26*

Day 26 Out and about.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 26*

Day 26. Eat and Sleep.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Goodness, cuteness overload, so beautiful!.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 27 Not quite ready for bed*

Day 27


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 28. Puppies are 4 weeks old!*

Day 28. Joya demonstrates the quick get away


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

How will you ever say goodbye


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 29. 4 week old puppies meet Adventure Box*

Day29. Dangling, colorful, and noisy items intimidate young puppies as well as some adult dogs. We introduced the Adventure Box to permit the puppies to explore and be curious during their no fear period of development. While some of the puppies showed caution and mild stress, the recovered quickly and went about interacting with the items. We like bomb-proof puppies!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 29. Gratitude*

Day 29. Feeling grateful.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 30*

Day 30. Introduction of beef bones to well-mannered puppies. Gnawing on bones at this age builds jaw muscles needed for solid food.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 31. CUTE!*

Day 31. Here she is...the lone girl at 4 weeks of age. Princess!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 31. 4 week old puppy play*

Day 31. We are having way too much fun with these puppies! By the way, it is Princess who has pinned her brother down in this video!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 22.*

Day 32. Isn't he darling? Cute!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 33.*

Day 33. Play with the Adventure Box.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 34*

Day 34. Getting sunshine at 4 1/2 weeks of age


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 34*

Day 34. Sleeping beauties.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Darling does not even cut it. Like your tips/comments. I'd be so protective of those pups And have to interrogate!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Blessed with Gold said:


> Day29. Dangling, colorful, and noisy items intimidate young puppies as well as some adult dogs. We introduced the Adventure Box to permit the puppies to explore and be curious during their no fear period of development. While some of the puppies showed caution and mild stress, the recovered quickly and went about interacting with the items. We like bomb-proof puppies!




Love this idea! Those sure are some well taken care of 'spoiled' pups. Lucky dogs, lol


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 35. Puppy Play and Development Room*

Day 35. The puppies sleep in the dining room, eat breakfast there, take a morning nap and then we transfer them to the Puppy Play and Development Room for a day of fun, exploration, and rest. They are taken outdoors every 90 minutes to eliminate, exercise and enjoy the sun.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 35. The puppies are 5 weeks old!*

Day 35. We have begun earnestly to feed the puppies a raw diet 4 times a day in addition to the milk they are still receiving from their moma, Joya.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 35. Dinner is served!*

Day 35. Beef marrow bones are added to encourage the puppies to use their mouth muscles.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 36. Continuing to introduce sounds to the puppies*

Day 36. These are some of the sounds we play while the puppies are doing enjoyable things like eating and nursing. We pair the sounds with a positive action for a better response.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Do you fave any publications out. I really like how you are doing this. It would be a great fun manual if you did it for starting at the seven weeks point for new puppy owners. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 36*

Day 36. Puppies are good about sharing their bones.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 36*

Day 36. Becoming familiar with a crate


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Gosh they are so cute! Adorable puppies and you do so much invaluable work with them


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Started crate training...in earnest at 5 weeks of age.*

Day 38. We began to crate train the puppies with great success today. So pleased with our new strategy! As we do when training our own puppies, we let the 5 week old kids fall asleep wherever they so desired and then carried them to their crate where they napped. In one day's time, their comfort level with being in a crate improved tremendously. It required us to be present for each nap period but the payoff was worth the effort.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Rearranged the playpen to accommodate crates*

Day 38. As a follow up to my post, I ended the day with rearranging the crates so they faced the potty box. No more potty mistakes when they don't have to think about finding the box!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 39 2nd day of crate training 5 week old puppies*

Day 39. Went for a walk with all of our other dogs and left the puppies playing in the larger play pen with potty box and crates. We were elated when we arrived home 30 minutes later to find one of the puppies had put himself to bed in a CRATE! Yahoo! The others were fast asleep in a corner behind a kiddy pool. We gently moved them to their individual crates where they remained for 40 additional minutes. We have since secured the crate doors open since we found two that had been closed while the puppies played.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 39 Play*

Day 39 Play


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 39 Adventure Box play with loud noises in background*


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Mother / daughter*

Day 39. Mother / daughter


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So gorgeous, how are you ever going to let them go!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think I raised my children as well as you are raising those puppies!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Blessed with Gold said:


> Day 38. As a follow up to my post, I ended the day with rearranging the crates so they faced the potty box. No more potty mistakes when they don't have to think about finding the box!


Love this! Such an amazing job you're doing. Going to be some very lucky families that bring these guys home!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 40. Joya plays with her puppies*

Day 40. Today we saw a lot of play between Joya and her pups. We could watch the interactions between mother and puppies all day!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 42. A day in the life of a canine mother*

Day 42. Still nursing on a regular basis. Joya is a great mother!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 44.*

Day 44. Crate training is coming along well. Puppies are being gently placed in their crate,as we would babies, after they fall asleep. Today they received their very own Snuggle Puppie to sleep alongside. These toys have battery operated hearts and warming packages as well.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love all your updates!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Blessed with Gold said:


> Day 44. Crate training is coming along well. Puppies are being gently placed in their crate,as we would babies, after they fall asleep. Today they received their very own Snuggle Puppie to sleep alongside. These toys have battery operated hearts and warming packages as well.


I love that photo and I want that puppy!.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 45*

Day 45. Today we got one step closer in our crate training. After the puppies fell asleep and were gently placed in their crate, we closed and secured the door. The puppies remained in their closed crate until we woke them 30 minutes later. As they remained quiet while we opened their doors, we gave them treat rewards.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 46*

Day 46. 5 AM play with mother, Joya, and hedgehog


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 46*

Day 46. Puppies meet the cable guys! Great socialization!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Did Joya give up the hedgehog?? See you on Friday.:wavey:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

gold4me said:


> Did Joya give up the hedgehog?? See you on Friday.:wavey:


How wonderful you are going to visit the puppies, maybe you could smuggle one out for me!.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 48. Crate Training Update*

Day 48. After having a fun morning playing with visitors, the puppies settled in a pile to nap. To demonstrate our crate training method to our visitors, I began to carry one sleepy puppy at a time to its crate. 

Much to our surprise, just as I was putting the first puppy in its crate, Blue boy stood up and walked down to HIS crate and put himself to bed. He passed two crates on the way...but went to the one where he always sleeps! Brilliant. ??


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Blessed with Gold said:


> Day 48. After having a fun morning playing with visitors, the puppies settled in a pile to nap. To demonstrate our crate training method to our visitors, I began to carry one sleepy puppy at a time to its crate.
> 
> Much to our surprise, just as I was putting the first puppy in its crate, Blue boy stood up and walked down to HIS crate and put himself to bed. He passed two crates on the way...but went to the one where he always sleeps! Brilliant. ??


he's going to be one smart puppy!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

How do I get on your waiting list for a puppy that will be born about 10 years from now?


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 48 A call for faith...as a breeder*

Day 48. As a breeder, my worry is about securing the very best forever home for each of my puppies. The puppies truly are an extension of my family. So much of my day is devoted to the rearing and training of these puppies that it is difficult not to form very close bonds. 

While I know the family would have loved to have her, they are moving out of state to care for an elderly parent in an emergency situation. This is where faith comes in. Having already turned down several interested parties, I know there is the perfect home waiting for Princess. Thank you God!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I was one of the lucky visitors yesterday!!!!! :The puppies are so cute and fluffy.

I had so much fun with them but what really surprised me was when they chewed on my finger is was so gentle. They love to love to snuggle and be held. They just put their sweet little heads in my neck. Just love!!!!


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 49*

Day 49. 7 weeks old! Today we practiced going in and out the double flap dog door, learned to sit, played with one of Joya's puppies from a previous litter, and dodged the rain as we learned to potty on command.


----------



## Blessed with Gold (Mar 10, 2016)

*Day 50. Happy Mother's Day, Joya!*

Day 50. Happy Mother's Day, Joya! Even though your puppies are 7 weeks old and have sharp teeth, you continue to let them nurse and wait patiently for them to finish their meal before having your own. We love you with all our hearts!


----------

